# Groom outfit builder website



## Gwizz

Got this cool link to help build ur grooms outfit .... choose main suits, colours etc ....

www.hirewear.co.uk go to 'Outfit Builder', click 'formal wear' towards bottom left ... and dress ur man!

x


----------

